# Why the AFXtras... Corvettes Rock......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

They ROCK in more ways than one........:thumbsup:
seriously, don't look at the body, look at the chassis. The original AFX magnatraction chassis side tabs that fit on the body mounts were used to produce these cars. AW Xtractions and Tomy Turbo's and others have a thinner width on the chassis side tabs. That is why they ROCK. Tommy and I made the chassis a replica of the AFX car hence the AFX Magnatraction PERFECT fit. Please guys, don't criticize the body for the front to back rock, criticize the CHASSIS. :tongue:
enjoy em' Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

A little float is good though. Some slots like Riggens were designed with a little slop in the body/chassis mount to isolate vibrations. Seems that as long as it stays put on the chassis, a little wiggle is beneficial.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

What is that snot that Life Like puts on their mounting tabs? That would firm things right up.

Either that or a dab of silicone with a little vaseline on the chassis tabs as a release agent once on the silicone dries.

I agree they rock.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Loose is fast!!! I like to see a little body shake myself, seems to handle better. Do you guys really race AW chassis??? For those that do, add a slice of Tamiya masking tape to the end of the chasis mount, then snap the body on. That'll tighten her up...RM


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The best handling MagnaTraction body I have is a Datsun 510 that rattles on the body mounts. Saw it posted here a while back by a racer who recomended it (with the loose fit) and a couple others. Same was true with 1/12th scale RC carpet cars. Ya wanted that body rattling on the mounts.

These look great, but Vetts ain't my thing. I like hearing that they were designed to fit the MagnaTraction chassis and the rest be damned  I'd rather have a body that fits one brand of chassis right than one that dosen't look right on any of them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have no problems with body rock as long as the body doesn't hit the tires and it stays on after a wall shot at the end of a 20 foot straightaway. I don't expect that too many of these are going to see hard track time, as pretty as they are.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually, given the reasonable price, durability, and handling characteristics of this body, i think they'll see a lot of racing action. The 'real' A/Ps are just too pricey for hard racing if you find a nice original, but with these, you can afford a set for display and lite running, and then a second set for thrashin'.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

OMG!!!!

They dont fit AW correctly?????!!!!!!

That's OK Bob-n-Tom....did y'all forget that AW bodies dont fit AW chassis either/anyway?

We grade on the curve so dont sweat it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know what people are talking about, they fit the AW chassis I have nice and tight.


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thought I'd put in my .02 cents worth.. Mr. A is right!...The 3 originals I have 2 yellow and a rare "Gold" one all fit sloppy on the A/FX and X/trac chassis. I plan on adding some thin styrene strips to their dedicated chassis to tighten things up a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

For me, these new Corvette bodies fit nicely on a variety of chassis and they're going to get a lot of track time on X-Traction chassis on my track. Many Tomy/AFX bodies don't fit Tomy/AFX chassis perfectly. I'm just really glad that a variety of vendors are continuing to give us new toys to play with on a regular basis!


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

Amen to that TK!!.. I plan on ordering a few A/P Vette bodies soon. Probably after the holidays. I love that black one!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*hey Drag...*

love those wheels.............:wave:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too. Where did they come from?


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah DRAG....info on the front runners.

thank you


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Pro-Track cnc aluminum wheels.Contact me if you want some.Corvette looks wicked with these wheels.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

mr_aurora said:


> love those wheels.............:wave:


thanks Bob,I hope to see you at the spring show,will bring more cool undercover Aurora stuff.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Stumpf that matters...*

I don't know the other guy but I know Tommie and I must say they did a fantastic job on the ones I got today..(W/Orange and Blk/White) They sit on my BSRT 905 chassis perfectly..and very snug...one of them will be customized and lowered for Vintage Trans Am Racing later this season so I will be lowering one for a BSRT chassis...

Tom, that's why I was asking for one without side pipes, when I lower the car the pipes will be removed....but your overall quality will make the transition very easy...Looking forward to what's next...

*Yo!*
Washington DC


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Amazing rim choice Drag-man... stunning!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Black car looks mean!!!! That's a good thing!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you VJ,Just having fun.Pennywhistle dreams and moonpie wishes to all fellow slotheads.
Mr. Moto goes on vacation.


----------

